# 2006 F250 4x4 Tires



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a 06 F250 4x4 Reg cab that I bought about a month and a half ago. The tires on it are ok but will need replacing with-in the next 20k miles. It currently has Continental Contitrack tires on all 4 corners. Are these good tires for the snow or should I get new tires now? I did a search on the tire and did not come up with anything... 

BTW, the truck will be getting an 8' western put on it tommorow.
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

in the summer i run the general ameri-trac similar style tire awesome in the summer but they tend to pack up in winter . i got steel rims off e-bay and made a winter tire package I've been running cooper St's awesome tire for winter good bite 3 or 4 plow able event in northern pa this winter nothing major yet but so far so good i love them


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I run studded Hakka 5's on my '07 F250 and love them! They aren't cheap, but are worth every penny!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

They are fine


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

I wanted a much more aggressive pattern, but still a polite street tire. Went with Toyo's All Terrain and will definitely put them on my next truck as well.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Continental Tires fine?? On dry pavement maybe, brand spanking new they are questionable.

I do the BGF all terrain, Nitro has some good tires, Goodyear also - But those Continentals are good for making ceramic tile in Mexico only.


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo's...Make sure they are the revo's. Personal peference. Great ride with good traction.


----------



## K. Meyer (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got a cc diesel with goodyear wrangler silent armor and love it. A liitle cheaper than the bfg's and traction seems to be as good or better. Not sure how they will last year round, i will probably run mine in the winter only. I also looked at the toyo and that was my second choice only due to price. ( i had to replace tires on my dually, crew cab and wife's envoy, ouch....)


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

silent armors are the best I have had yet little spendy but great all around. I have some on my 350 crew and they are amazing in the snow.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I run BFG all terrains on my 99 F250 and love them not noisey in the summer and great bite in the snow. They are a great all around tire.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I hate mine. Going to get new ones for next winter.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Another vote for the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo. Be sure you specify the Revos Huge difference. They are not cheap but one of the best on the market. They are reasonable during the summer and an awesome snow tire. A little weight in the back and I find myself plowing in 2 wheel drive at times. So far looks like they are going to last a lotta miles too.
Ray


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

I just put 4 new wheels and tires on my truck. I put the GoodYear Wrangler Silent Armors on. Only used them once so far but they are much better than the stock tires. ~Mike


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I put my factory Continental's on after I wore my BFG's out. I now have 20,000 miles on them & they are wore out. These are a piece of s*^t to push with IMO. Even had 1300 pounds in the bed & still no good. I am trying a set of Hankook mud terrains next, I have talked to a few guys that run them & swear by them.


----------



## ronnie dobbs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have always run Michelin tires, never got stuck and had good tread life.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

BFG All terrains! Great tire.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

everyone that i know whos ford came with those hates them... whether they are brand new or old they suck


----------



## Ogrebonz (Jan 12, 2008)

f250man;502305 said:


> I run BFG all terrains on my 99 F250 and love them not noisey in the summer and great bite in the snow. They are a great all around tire.


 I bought my third set of BFG's last fall and I love them. Back when I used to do accounts for a marina they were all the boss would buy, and I know why now. They wear good, great in snow and ice, good in sand but suck in mud. Then again, this is a snowplow forum so who cares right?
But noisy? Either I can't hear anymore or my truck is just too loud to notice, or both... Ogre.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I just got rid of my Revos after 25k miles.....they were toast, nice tire, but they are way to expensive to get only 25k out of them. I've got the Toyo Open Country A/Ts on mine now, less expensive and one of the best tires. Both our plows and our suburban have them, as well as my old truck and now this one, and I wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

i put good year silent armor on my truck they are a little more but can almost plow in two wheel drive they hook up great and are a real quite tire


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I still run the Perelli Scorpion's that came with mine new. TYhey did warranty them so they are brand new this winter. They dont look like they would go through a dusting of snow but they are decent tires to say the least. I was shocked how well they hook up. I often plow in 2wd with a full load of salt (2400-2600lbs) in the bed. But I looked at Mich. silent amour's and they looked impressive but all 17" tires were very pricey, the Mich's were 178.00 each installed plus tax.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I just put on a set of Nitto Terra Graplers for $600 installed. I bought of the internet and had a friend mount and balance them, most tire stores wont mount tires that you dont buy from them. They are way better then the Pirelli Scorpians I had stock, those tires got stuck in wet grass. These Terra Graplers are very good and quiet, I haven't had to put my truck in 4X4 since I bought them...........of course the lack of snow here has a lot to do with it. So in a word, if you make money plowing dont buy new tires then you wont have any more snow.LOL:realmad::angry:


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

I love my cooper discoverer S/T i only have about 5k on them but theyve been great in the snow. well see how long they last....


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

cooper discover M+S are a good choice, there 10ply and you can get them studded ( im not a fan of studded tires) there not to noisy on the highway (but hey thats what the radios for). they handel great in the snow and mud. hope that helps =)


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ogrebonz;505846 said:


> I bought my third set of BFG's last fall and I love them. Back when I used to do accounts for a marina they were all the boss would buy, and I know why now. They wear good, great in snow and ice, good in sand but suck in mud. Then again, this is a snowplow forum so who cares right?
> But noisy? Either I can't hear anymore or my truck is just too loud to notice, or both... Ogre.


Yep, that is all I will ever buy for my truck!!


----------

